# [SOLVED] Halt/Reboot Does Not Power off or Reset Automati...

## woddfellow2

I used genkernel to compile the kernel. It boots fine, but when I halt or reboot, it ends with:

 *Quote:*   

> INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

 

...and I must power off or reset manually.

My /usr/src/linux/.config is here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/172303/

How do I fix this? ]

----------

## ursusca

Hi,

It sounds like you have a problem with APM/ACPI.  My suggestion is to check that power management is enabled in your BIOS.

----------

## woddfellow2

It worked initially. I have not changed any BIOS settings involving that.

----------

## Hu

What have you changed since the last time it worked?

----------

## woddfellow2

Nothing — but would my first emerge -uDN world have had anything to do with it?

----------

## ursusca

 *woddfellow2 wrote:*   

> Nothing — but would my first emerge -uDN world have had anything to do with it?

 

It's quite possible.

Did you run 

```
etc-update

revdep-rebuild
```

after that.

----------

## woddfellow2

That fixed it — thanks!

----------

